# Đại lý chuyên thi công và máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho thiết kế chung cư rẻ?



## nhung1hailongvan (27/11/20)

*Có nên lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió? Chi phí có mắc “như lời đồn”.*


Một trong những vấn đề lo ngại nhất của người tiêu dùng máy lạnh hiện nay chính là bảo vệ sức khỏe. Ở quá lâu trong môi trường máy lạnh rất dễ dẫn đến những hệ lụy đáng báo động về sau, vì luồng gió lạnh mà thiết bị phát ra đều là thổi trực tiếp … do đó, xu hướng tìm ra một giải pháp làm mát nhẹ nhàng và tự nhiên một chút rất được các chủ đầu tư quan tâm.

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió ra đời với phương châm: “Mang đến sự trong lành như làn gió của thiên nhiên” đã châm một ngòi nổ hoàn toàn, khiến mọi người đều phải điêu đứng về cả chất lượng lẫn vẻ đẹp mà nó sở hữu…



Tin nên đọc: co-nen-lap-may-lanh-âm-tran-noi-ong-gio-chi-phi-co-mac-nhu-loi-don.



Vậy thì *có nên lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* hay không? Người ta thường nói chi phí lắp máy lạnh này rất mắc, liệu có “như lời đồn”? Hãy cùng theo dõi bài viết để hiểu rõ hơn nhé!










*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ VÌ SAO LẠI NHƯ MỘT “NGÔI SAO” CỦA ĐIỆN LẠNH?*


Đầu tiên phải kể đến, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có một cách thổi phải nói là rất nhẹ nhàng. Không phải là kiểu lạnh mạnh mẽ như máy lạnh tủ đứng, cũng chẳng phải kiểu gắt gỏng như máy lạnh âm trần, càng không khó chịu như máy lạnh treo tường. Tất cả những gì mà bạn cảm nhận được chính là sự từ tốn đến đáng ngưỡng mộ, gió chỉ như phớt qua, lướt qua một chút, mơn mớn làm cho ta thấy rất dễ chịu…

Chưa kể đến, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió khuyến khích người tiêu dùng có thể tự do sáng tạo hình thù mặt nạ thổi và mặt nạ hồi cho máy, vô tư đặt nó vào các vị trí mà bạn cần làm mát trong không gian, như vậy bạn không cần lo nó sẽ quá nóng hay quá lạnh trong cùng một nơi rồi.










*MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ TỐT NHẤT HIỆN NAY LÀ HÃNG NÀO?*


Hiện nay, *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió *thường tập trung vào các hãng lớn như:


máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió trane
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió mitsubishi heavy






_Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió phù hợp cho mọi không gian cần sự sang trọng, đẳng cấp!_



*Những không gian mà máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió thích hợp để lắp đặt:*



Không gian nhỏ: phòng ngủ, quán ăn, phòng khách,…
Không gian vừa: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, bệnh viện, showroom,…
Không gian lớn: nhà xưởng, hội trường, trung tâm thương mại,…


=> Có thể thấy, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió phù hợp với hầu hết mọi không gian dù lớn hay nhỏ.










*GIÁ CỦA MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ VÀ CHI PHÍ LẮP ĐẶT CÓ MẮC KHÔNG?*


Thật ra, bất cứ một sản phẩm nào cũng đều có những mặt lợi và mặt hại của nó. Nếu những dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp như treo tường, tủ đứng hay âm trần kia đều có giá rất rẻ và cách lắp đặt rất dễ dàng thì máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió lại đi ngược lại hoàn toàn. Nguyên nhân là bởi:

Vậy tóm lại, vì sao các chủ đầu tư đều đua nhau lựa chọn dòng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió này? Bởi lẽ, hơi lạnh khi được phát ra từ dàn lạnh sẽ phải thông qua cả một hệ thống ống gió, như vậy, cũng đã giảm được phần nào sự gay gắt và quá trực tiếp lên đường thở của người dùng.








_Phòng ngủ cao cấp chuẩn khách sạn 5 sao nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió!_


Tôi nghĩ chắc cũng không ít lần bạn cảm thấy quá ngột ngạt hay khó chịu khi nằm trong phòng ngủ với máy lạnh treo tường, dự thảo trong hội trường với máy lạnh tủ đứng hay 1 lần ngồi lại quán café cùng máy lạnh âm trần, đúng không? Vì đây đều là những dòng máy thổi trực tiếp, hơi lạnh sẽ phà thẳng xuống và nếu vô tình bạn ngồi ngay luồng thổi của gió thì khả năng cao bạn sẽ ốm đấy!


=> Tiêu tốn một chút chi phí ban đầu cho máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, nhưng bù lại đảm bảo được sức khỏe toàn diện của người dùng hệ thống thì phần tiền này cũng chẳng đáng là bao. Sức khỏe luôn là số 1 nên đừng vì tiếc mà bỏ qua nó nhé.










*LỜI KẾT.*
Hãy thử nghĩ về những mặt lợi ích mà máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió mang lại mà xem, nó có xứng đáng để bạn phải chi tiền ra cho một hệ thống cầu kì như thế không? Tôi nghĩ bạn nắm chắc hơn ai hết…

Và dù cho bạn đã quyết định chọn hay không chọn dòng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* này thì hãy cứ nói cho chúng tôi biết suy nghĩ của bạn qua Hotline 0909 787 022 nhé. Mr Hoàng sẽ là người trực tiếp lắng nghe và tư vấn cho các bạn, báo giá và khảo sát công trình miễn phí 24/7 đấy. Cảm ơn các bạn đã theo dõi!
Nguồn link tham khảo:  https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-noi-ong-gio-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

